# some pics of me and my dogs



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hello

here are some new pics of me and my dogs

thanks


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

They're all so cute. And SO well groomed!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful fluffs!! I love them all.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic photos/ Your Babies are so beautiful. Just lil sweetie pies.*
*Can you tell me how you got the backgrounds for them thank you Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

All of your little fluffs are so cute and thank you for sharing all of their beautiful pictures with us here on SM. Love that little Yorkie...how old is he???


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a beautiful little family. They are gorgeous.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Precious babies!


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Adorable...just adorable...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your fluffs are beautiful. Thanks for sharing such nice pics!! :wub:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

What beautiful babies!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhh, they are all so adorable!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you so much everyone.yorkie boy is 4 months old.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So very cute and precious!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photos!! The pups look so adorable!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

What sweet babies you have! Awesome photos.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg I love these pictures!! You are all beautiful  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

Such beautiful babies, how on earth do you keep them so well groomed? Thanks for sharing


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww they're all soooo cute! Great piccies!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you so much everyone.i groom my dogs at night while i watch tv..and i am lucky that all my dogs love to be groom.they got their treat after grooming they love that.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful!!!! All of them! Who did you get your yorki from? I know this is a Maltese forum but your yorki is so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are all so sweet!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute.:wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Bishop said:


> Beautiful!!!! All of them! Who did you get your yorki from? I know this is a Maltese forum but your yorki is so darn cute!!!!


hi 

i am in aus so i got my yorkie from tanteen yorkie in aus

thanks


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks again everyone.


----------

